# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  Lucid Dreaming: The Benefits of Controlling Our Dreams - Huffington Post (blog)

## Dream Guide Team

*Lucid Dreaming: The Benefits of Controlling Our Dreams**Huffington Post (blog)**Lucid dreaming* is a state of consciousness where the dreamers are fully aware that they are asleep, and that what they are experiencing is a state of *...***

----------

